# Anyone have a fluke 381?



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Don't have a 381 but at work I have a 233 that I use to adjust substation battery chargers . I began to notice that every time I went to use it eather display batteries or the main batteries or both sets were dead after periods of non use. I called Fluke and they told me that even though the meter the meter shuts down there is still a slight current draw on both sets of batteries. They suggested that I remove the batteries when the meter was not going to be used for a wile.
I could not believe that answer. Other than that the 233 does a fine job but I got it do battery work.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

The 381 only has a few triple a's in each part, so I'm sure that doesn't help either. Same problem most likely.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I think most Flukes have 3 or 4 AAA now a days but they seem to have good 
battery life with the exception of the 2 piece meters.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I'll keep it without batteries from now on until I need to use it.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

nrp3 said:


> The 381 only has a few triple a's in each part, so I'm sure that doesn't help either. Same problem most likely.


My buddy has one. Since you can turn the unit on from the remote display, the units have to keep the wireless link between them active all the time, even when off. That means they are both always drawing milliamperes of current. You will drain new batteries in a few months, even if you never turn it on. Leaving the batteries out is the way to go, but it's a pain.

You would think a company like Fluke would have thought of a better solution.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Mine drains in a couple of weeks. I thought I saw an add for Fluke mentioning new clamp meters coming soon. I wonder if thats one of the new features.


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

Well that is just bad design. Thankfully my Fluke 374 doesn't have that problem.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I probably should have gotten the 376, but was all geeked out over the remote reading function. Oh well.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Here it is:

http://e.fluke.com/forms/EPROD-32x-...NER&utm_content=728X90&utm_campaign=320SERIES


----------

